# Semi DIY LED setup on 55g-Home Depot 5000k led bulbs



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

That looks really nice. I was just at Lowes looking at those bulbs. Is 5000k good enough for a low tech setup? And do they have to be so high above the water?


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Fish?
Plants?

I would keep photoperiod low (8hrs) to allow plants time to acclimate roots and to reduce algea activity. 

I am using the same LEDs, and like the lumens, but like all LEDSs they're focused into a relatively narrow beam.


----------



## sdylanh (Dec 9, 2011)

My goal is to be low tech, but I have no idea where this would fit on the par meter. I raised them so high to get a good spread, as the above poster mentioned they do have a somewhat narrow beam. 

I'm growing mostly low light stuff, crypts (petchii, wendtii, lutea, balansae-just planted), java fern, and anubias nana. My DHG belem seems to be doing well, but I did dry start it under a different light. I also have a beautiful red Tiger Lotus in there that is really taking off.

Fish are 3 Angels, 2 long finned GBRs, 20 WCMM, 4 otos, and a lonely BN pleco. I'm more going to add 4 more otos when I can find them. 

Oh, and I also have some frog bit.


----------



## Johnny Tang (Nov 12, 2012)

Can we get an update on how things are going? 

Looking into doing this setup for my 40 Breeder


----------

